# GrandMA2 Lamp On and Lamp Off Macro



## Maxweisen (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey CB,

I am working on a GrandMA2 Console and having some trouble making 2 macros, one for lamp on and one for lamp off. Can anyone post a screen shot of a lamp on or lamp off macro they have made for MA2 that works?

Thanks,
Max


----------



## AxlD1234 (Dec 1, 2015)

Is there a reason you're trying to do this with a Macro and just not using the programmer?


----------



## Maxweisen (Dec 2, 2015)

I want to make a lamp on macro that lamps on the fixtures on at a time, in order. I would rather not individually select and lamp them on. On ETC consoles this is very easy. 

Is there a way to achieve what I am looking for by using the programmer instead of a macro?


----------



## chawalang (Dec 2, 2015)

What kind of fixture personality is it? There should be a separate control channel you can pick and under that will be a lamp on or off command you can pick then release it after 10 seconds. It could also be under the beam/ strobe channel like a Martin fixture.

What is your macro syntax?


----------



## AxlD1234 (Dec 2, 2015)

Another suggestion i can give is to make a Cue stack
Cue 1 : Fixture Reset
Cue 2 : Fixture Home (Set to a Desired Position of where you want your moving lights to turn on)
Cue 3 : Lamp Strike
Cue 4 : Release Lamp Strike

Cues 2 and 3 can be combined. 
This way. You can load the cue once at the beginning of the day. and then you're done. 




This is what comes up for Vari Light Fixtures 



This is what Comes up for Martin Fixtures


----------



## MikeJ (Dec 3, 2015)

You can make a sequence to do this, though I don't see the benefit to lamping on one at a time.
Grab all of you fixtures, Lets say fixture 1-60, then in in the control parameter select lamp on, using the value layer, and on the delay button(right next to value and fade) type 0 thru 60. Store that as a cue in its own sequence.
Run that sequence and it will lamp on one fixture each second until all 60 are lamped on. You could also trigger and kill this with a macro if you want to.

Make sure you reference a preset for this lamp on, that way you can have multiple dmx values for different fixture types in the same preset, and a simple update each time you change fixtures will will keep it working. If you are touring and have different lights each day, you will want to keep those fixture in your patch section(you can unpatch them though) that way every time you have a rig with the same fixtures, your macro will still work with no updates, as long as you had that fixture in that file before.


----------



## willbb123 (Dec 5, 2015)

Here is my lamp on macro. 
Line 1: Beam preset for Martin Fixtures
Line 2: Control preset for VL Fixtures

Line 2 holds for 5 seconds for VL Fixtures

Line 3 & 4 Off the presets


I also have a "Rig Lamp ON," which selects all my lamps, then runs the same commands. After much frustration, I added a line which turns off blind.


----------



## JonathanHarpur (Dec 5, 2015)

I use sequences on the MA for this as well - and then for convenience run macros to trigger the sequences (which are squirrelled away, also for convenience) to turn on my lamps by type, or group. Then, as I need to swap out fixture types, it's a simple process of updating a sequence or two, not fiddling with who knows how many macros for who knows how many shows. Any lamp-striking delays I need (and I rarely do. Leave your circuits with some headroom!) are just built into the appropriate sequence, so I don't have to wait too long for my rig to wake up. Did the same for lamping off, and considered briefly adding a countdown timer to the macro process for showing cooldown, but never bothered. By the time I've gotten my console shut down and put to bed and actually gotten to the distro, they've usually had plenty of time anyway.


----------

